# Unbekanntes Stromkabel



## Jägermeister (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
habe ein Mini-LCD für's Gehäuse. Daran ist ein Stecker der so aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir jemand sagen was das für ein Stecker ist. Also unter welcher Bezeichnung man den finden würde oder wofür der Gebraucht wird.

MfG
Abe


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2009)

ist das der einzige stecker? weche farben haben die kabel? oder isses nur als EIN kabel von außen sichtbar?


----------



## Jägermeister (10. Januar 2009)

Es sind 3 Kabel. 2 sind schwarz, 1 ist rot. Das rote ist am spitzen Ende


----------



## BMW M-Power (10. Januar 2009)

Um welches Modell handelt es sich denn genau ?


----------



## rebel4life (11. Januar 2009)

Kennen tuh ich den Namen des Steckers zwar nicht, aber für was soll er sein? So einen ähnlichen Stecker hab ich aber schon mal bei einem chinesischen billig Netzteil für das Laden von Akkus gesehen, wird deswegen nicht irgendwie speziell für Bild, Ton oder Stromversorgung sein. Stromversorgung ist aber ziemlich wahrscheinlich, denn für was bräuchte das LCD denn diesen Anschluss denn sonst? Daten kommen entweder per RS232, LPT oder USB und naja, sonst braucht es außer Strom nicht viel.


----------



## DanielX (11. Januar 2009)

Ich kenn diesen Anschluß als Stromanschluß.

Hab das mal bei einem Adapter gesehen der vor den ATX Stercker des Boards war, damit wurde einer Lampe Strom bereit gestellt.

MfG DanielX


----------



## nfsgame (11. Januar 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Kennen tuh ich den Namen des Steckers zwar nicht, aber für was soll er sein? So einen ähnlichen Stecker hab ich aber schon mal bei einem chinesischen billig Netzteil für das Laden von Akkus gesehen, wird deswegen nicht irgendwie speziell für Bild, Ton oder Stromversorgung sein. Stromversorgung ist aber ziemlich wahrscheinlich, denn für was bräuchte das LCD denn diesen Anschluss denn sonst? Daten kommen entweder per RS232, LPT oder USB und naja, sonst braucht es außer Strom nicht viel.


Solche Anschlüsse werden zu laden von Fernsteuerungsakkus im Modellbau verwendet. KAnns ein das du einen solchen dort schonmal gesehen hast.


----------



## rebel4life (11. Januar 2009)

Dann haben wir also schon herausgefundden für was er wahrscheinlich gebraucht wird, nun kommt es auf den TS an bis er sich mal wieder meldet...


----------



## nfsgame (11. Januar 2009)

Ist aber nen bisschen unwahrscheinlcih das da solche anschlüsse verbaut werden, vorallem weil solche meist mit 9,6V oder 14,4V betrieben werden.


----------



## Jägermeister (15. Januar 2009)

Die Frage ist weiter wo ich ein Adapter bekomme. Ansonsten geht der LCD nicht.
Und das wäre schlecht 

ps.: Das Gerät stammt von Young Year  Produktname: LCD 324A


----------



## Jägermeister (16. August 2009)

......


----------



## rebel4life (16. August 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-hardware/37034-unbekanntes-stromkabel.html

Schmeiss das Teil weg. Das hat so keinen Sinn.


----------



## Jägermeister (16. August 2009)

Unlustig^^


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. August 2009)

Schreib doch einfach eine Email an den Hersteller? Der kann dir das sicherlich sagen.


----------

